# Moving photos from aperture to Lightroom cc



## Muskie (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone used Aperture Exporter from Blue Pill software in their conversion from Aperture to Lightroom? Did it work well?  Any caveats?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Until you posted, I had not heard of this app.  Lightroom comes with a plugin that will convert Aperture libraries to import into a Lightroom Catalog.


----------



## Muskie (Nov 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Until you posted, I had not heard of this app.  Lightroom comes with a plugin that will convert Aperture libraries to import into a Lightroom Catalog.


Have you tried it?  I have read comparisons of these two options and it sounds like the Blue Pill product is better. I want the simplest solution as long as it does the job.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2016)

Muskie said:


> Have you tried it?  ...


I have no reason to try it. I've never used Aperture and have only use LR's plugin to import a Photos Library into LR just to see how the plugin works.  All the "comparisons" that I see on the net are product hype. We've been helping Aperture users convert since before Adobe released their plugin.   I see no reason to pay money for a product when there is a free solution that does the job.


----------



## Muskie (Nov 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I have no reason to try it. I've never used Aperture and have only use LR's plugin to import a Photos Library into LR just to see how the plugin works.  All the "comparisons" that I see on the net are product hype. We've been helping Aperture users convert since before Adobe released their plugin.   I see no reason to pay money for a product when there is a free solution that does the job.


Thanks so much. I will have a look at the plug in.   When you say "we have helped Aperture users convert.....", are you a consulting company offering services in this area?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2016)

Muskie said:


> Thanks so much. I will have a look at the plug in.   When you say "we have helped Aperture users convert.....", are you a consulting company offering services in this area?


We, this user led and user run forum. You can search other threads that discuss the options to move your images from an Aperture Library to a LR catalog.


----------

